# are the Ferry companies being honest with us?



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The last couple of ferry crossings I have taken I have had a text message the day before saying something to the effect “We are heavily booked on this crossing, please turn up early for check in” I have also experienced announcements on board similar to “We are sorry but owing to unusual currents/tides/wind we will be late docking and disembarking”

IF a ferry sailing is delayed by more than one hour on a four hour or less crossing passengers are entitled to a 25% of their ticket price as compensation. For longer crossings the delays have to be longer.

The cynical part of my brain wonders if the ferry operators are using these announcements as a matter of course so, in the event of any delay (for whatever reason) they can subsequently claim it’s caused by circumstances beyond their control AND you were told about it in advance :wink2:

I appreciate that I am a cynic by nature, but do I have a point?

Your views???

Andy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We sailed on the BF St Malo to Portsmouth sailing in December - the initial loading was delayed by nearly 2 hours (we were told due to exceptional tides....) then when we came into Portsmouth (on time!) the doors would not open so after a further hour we all had to leave the cars and g back up onto the main decks as the ship had to turn around so we could be offloaded "in reverse".

So we went for a (very) mini-cruise until we were docked and then try again....

The mental images of everyone having to reverse off were superb (something the French seem particularly adept at NOT doing) but only the lowest deck faced that problem with about 20 vehicles being off loaded using reverse gear to create enough space for others to turn round in.

All in all we were 3 1/2 hours late getting off (great going through Passport Control though as it was deserted they had all left.....).

By e-mail the following day we were told we would get a 25% refund which was duly given.

So they do work on that principle and we did get free drinks and snacks on the mini-cruise.....


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Yes you have a good point! The travelling public are far more savvy these days and claims for compensation due to delays are more likely. The ferry companies are trying to anticipate this with lots of arse covering.l live on the Isle of Wight and last year signed up for text alerts from one of the ferry companies, Wightlink that I use fairly regularly. I couldn't believe the number of texts that I was getting alerting me to delays on their Portsmouth-Fishbourne service. The most common reason for a delay was "harbour movements"!!!!!!! Followed by " an unusually high number of passengers" and " medical emergency". They seem to have a medical emergency every other day, due possibly to passengers having a heart attack when told how much a sandwich and a cup of tea is going to cost them!!!!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The thing that gets me is the “Unusual tides” claim.

Tide times AND heights are published over a year in advance so to claim the delay is due to a very low/high tide does seem to be trying it on a bit. 

Unusual number of passengers?? The ships are restricyed to a very certain amount, so don’t the ferry companies schedule everything on the assumption that every trip the ship will be full?

Oh dear, that’s the cynical part of my brain kicking in again, bad me!!

Andy


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

We are seeing the same everywhere. Trains and bus timetables are being altered to extend the journey times so its less likely they will be technically late. (early isn't considered an issue)
Its just business adapting to changes designed to improve the service.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pat-H said:


> We are seeing the same everywhere. Trains and bus timetables are being altered to extend the journey times so its less likely they will be technically late. (early isn't considered an issue)
> Its just business adapting to changes designed to improve the service.


Ryanair are masters at this.

They publish timetables which I as a pilot know are 'generous', and because on most routes cannot be compared with other airlines, because they fly to out-of-the-way airports.

Also airline schedules are gate to gate. Ryanair have a 'Trumpeting' announcement on the aircraft PA if they land before the gate time, even when at some airports it can take at least 5 mins. to taxy to the gate.

I can spot liars when I hear one.

Geoff


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

The answer to the question will be ''No''

We laugh when going down the M6 and the signs come saying the alternative route has heavy traffic with delays, just trying to get you to pay the expensive toll. When we take no notice and go the alternative toll free route it is quiet as anything. Utter lies.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

On balance I think I'm probably with the transport companies on this. Rightly they have often been criticised in the past for lack of information regarding delays so I think there's been a great push to be as informative as possible. Often though there can be several reasons for a delay, sometimes nothing to do with each other but the person sending out the messages has to attribute it to something. Hence the nonsensical explanations on occasion.

I've sometimes had advance emails from Easyjet when flying back from Geneva in the winter and they've correctly anticipated that the airport will be utter chaos with check-in and security taking an age. It does help though in getting the passengers there earlier - or maybe just extending the queues!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Brittany Ferries have the monopoly on the 'western' crossings and do just what they like. From charging excessive rates in school holidays to docking at terrible times for travellers. 
Regularly they are packed solid through the 'high' season and almost ghost ships at other times. Surely it could be possible to add more crossings when booked solid and reduce sailings when not.? 

Ray.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Brittany Ferries have the monopoly on the 'western' crossings and do just what they like. From charging excessive rates in school holidays to docking at terrible times for travellers.
> Regularly they are packed solid through the 'high' season and almost ghost ships at other times. Surely it could be possible to add more crossings when booked solid and reduce sailings when not.?
> 
> Ray.


I had the majority of the Channel ferry companies as clients when working, and they normally work the ships to the maximum. There is a correlation between fuel consumption and crossing time, but I know of no route where fuel could be sacrificed in order to squeeze in an additional RETURN crossing. Don't forget that freight is a major source of income for ferries, so a 'ghost' ship could be on a profitable crossing with most freight drivers asleep downstairs.

Also there are many and varied reasons for ferry delays, congestion in ports like Dover and Portsmouth being one of the most common.

Malcolm

ps These days when I have tom pay for crossings I only use the tunnel!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Brittany Ferries have the monopoly on the 'western' crossings and do just what they like. From charging excessive rates in school holidays to docking at terrible times for travellers.
> Regularly they are packed solid through the 'high' season and almost ghost ships at other times. Surely it could be possible to add more crossings when booked solid and reduce sailings when not.?
> 
> Ray.


More crossings would mean using more ships! (Which they don't have)

Another thing that I have spotted with BF is that it's MORE expensive to go to Spain from Plymouth than it is from Portsmouth. Plymouth is a good deal CLOSER so fuel usage must be less because of the shorter crossing time.

Our last (current) trip out from Plymouth to Roscoff on 17th August (yeah I know it was school holiday time) was absolutely rammed to the gun whales. We got onboard, (ship was at least half full by then) parked, went to our cabin (daytime sailing but money VERY well spent!) had breakfast and they were STILL loading the ship. We retreated to our (peacefull) cabin and avoided the hordes of badly behaved screaming children basically running amok all over the ship, bliss!!

They make their money during the short summer season (very full ships, highest fare costs) which subsidise the likes of me who, if at all possible, ONLY ever sail out of season. This trip was different, rented a large house so both children could bring their families for a (extended) family holiday.

It's a 5 hour drive to Dover for me, M3, M25, M20 Ugh!!

Andy


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

The one thing that gets me, ferries and airports too, are people who hog the comfortable seating and proceed to lie full length on it, and snore, while others have to be satisfied with upright (dining) chairs. And snoring in public is not pretty!


My last trip via Dubai, there were 2 women lying full stretch, comatose, on the Costa Coffee seating while there were patrons unable to find a seat. The staff did eventually manage to move one of them and the other sprawled (still comatose) across the table, decidedly manky long hair, spread all over the table! Uuggh!


Back to Paul next time.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, I choose not to fly now. It can take half a day just to get on the aircraft and then your given less space than a veal calve for a 9 or 10 hour journey. Plus the fuel 'surcharge' and extra for insurance tax virtually doubles the cost of the flights. Bugger em.

I only do the ferry to UK maybe once in two or three years when family events have to be attended. But a friend here who has to go back on a monthly basis for medical reasons is creamed by BF and crossings changed without notice many times. Forced to come back via Caen when his car is at Cherbourg. Now he has been changed to the Vomit Comet which he hates from the large and more stable boat. 

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

There seems to be an ever increasing propensity for business to be less honest, often downright dishonest. E.g. My insurer of my car said "claim approved, go to such and such panel beater". Five minutes later, another e-mail "we've scrapped your car, take it to xyz, together with keys and documents of title!! Then we'll tell you how much we'll pay you out. Sorry not economically viable to repair, difficulty getting parts." The repair cost was R3400, value of car R18 000. No parts required, simple small panel beating job. Did I smell a rat? you bet I did! Cheap little bakkies are much in demand, we were always getting notes on the windscreen, "please sell your car to me". So of course I appealed and won the decision. Someone who expected to buy it off the insurers at a song was sadly disappointed. What annoys me intensely is that people less astute and assertive than me are taken in and fleeced.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We were delayed this time by 35 mins on the tunnel crossing 

First time it’s ever happened ( to us )

But at no time before or after the delay was any explanation or apology given 

We were called at the correct time and left sitting in a queue 

Sandra


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> The one thing that gets me, ferries and airports too, are people who hog the comfortable seating and proceed to lie full length on it, and snore, while others have to be satisfied with upright (dining) chairs. And snoring in public is not pretty!
> 
> My last trip via Dubai, there were 2 women lying full stretch, comatose, on the Costa Coffee seating while there were patrons unable to find a seat. The staff did eventually manage to move one of them and the other sprawled (still comatose) across the table, decidedly manky long hair, spread all over the table! Uuggh!
> 
> Back to Paul next time.


On our homeward bound ferry last week two Swedish women had taken 8 dining chairs between them to create 2 'beds' to lie on. An announcement did say that as it was a very full ferry staff would be moving on anyone occupying seating by sleeping full length in any dining/cafe areas. Needless to say no-one was moved where we were.

Lesley


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Yep, I choose not to fly now. It can take half a day just to get on the aircraft and then your given less space than a veal calve for a 9 or 10 hour journey. Plus the fuel 'surcharge' and extra for insurance tax virtually doubles the cost of the flights. Bugger em.
> 
> I only do the ferry to UK maybe once in two or three years when family events have to be attended. But a friend here who has to go back on a monthly basis for medical reasons is creamed by BF and crossings changed without notice many times. Forced to come back via Caen when his car is at Cherbourg. Now he has been changed to the Vomit Comet which he hates from the large and more stable boat.
> 
> Ray.


Would it not be cheaper to join the French System and pay the medical insurance top up and have the treatment in the country he is apparently residing.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes. But he has his own reasons why he chooses to stay with a specialist in UK. Ironically his wife is in the French system though.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just been advised that there will be no complimentary Wi-Fi on my wife's sailing to Poole tomorrow.
But there are 'premium' options available??
So no free Wi-Fi but you can pay. Thanks BF.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Ray

The speed of the free Wi-fi on Barfleur (and the other BF Ferries I have used) is pretty much useless, so she won’t really miss out!

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Actually your right Andy as her phone is just that. A phone.!!!
But if I was to accompany her I use the Wi-Fi to catch up on mail etc. So I would complain as we precious little from BF.

Ray.


----------

